# elderly, ill and lonely in Spain



## dirtbag (May 29, 2013)

Advice re elderly help in Spain 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,
I am desperately looking for help. My mum and step father moved to the Costa Blanca area 10 years ago. Unfortunately step dad died 4 years ago-mum lives on a small urbanisation with no facilities. Her health has deteriorated dramatically since she lost her husband and is also incredibly lonely and depressed. She says she wants to move back to UK but I am unsure if she really does. Her villa has been for sale for many years but she refused to lower the price as she feels it would be giving it way-she expects to get what it was valued at 7 years ago. Consequently we cant care for her here and she is getting more and more frail, confused and unsafe to live alone. Are there care homes for expats if she does not want to leave Spain-how do we find out about them? We have also been thinking of trying to get Power of Attourney over her so that we can reduce the price and sell the villa and set her up here so she is with her children and grand children. Any advice would be greatfully received as we really don't know how to go about doing things from such a distance in a country that we know nothing about its laws and language etc.

Kind regards


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
There may be ways to help her. There is information here in these two webs. Even if they are not in her area I'm sure there will be a lot of useful info, so read them anyway
Local Organisations | Age Concern España

Local Organisations | Age Concern España

2 questions 
Where is she exactly?
Is she living here legally? ie is she registered on the foreign residents list, does she have an NIE number and is she registered at the town hall (empadronada).

There was another thread about this kind of situation recently. Does anybody remember it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dirtbag said:


> Advice re elderly help in Spain
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


hi - sounds like a nightmare!

whereabouts on the Costa Blanca is she?

I know several organisations in my area if she's near me


----------



## dirtbag (May 29, 2013)

Hi,
It is a night mare-blooming parents-they wouldn't listen when we said what will happen in years to come....! She is near San Miguel and is a property owner-but cant sell and is a resident-so everything is legal.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, this was the second link I meant to post
Age Care Association


----------



## dirtbag (May 29, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dirtbag said:


> Hi,
> It is a night mare-blooming parents-they wouldn't listen when we said what will happen in years to come....! She is near San Miguel and is a property owner-but cant sell and is a resident-so everything is legal.



Parents, kids....... nowt but trouble lol!! Seriously tho, its a tough one. There are private expat nursing homes in Spain but they're not cheap, many also offer a visiting community care service. altho I guess the house sale would help with the costs. But it sounds like you'd need power of attorney and that wont be easy, the laws in spain arent the same as the UK - especially inheritance etc. I suppose the first thing to do is visit - her to you and then you to her??? Try to get a feel for the situation and go from there?? 


Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Would be interesting to know how this turned out


----------

